# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  हेल्प में

## Ajmerkumar

सर अगर आप क पास वोडफोन की या bsnl का फ्री नेट का जुगाड़ हो तो बताना

----------


## Prajaakta

आप एक काम करे Jio से कनेक्ट हो जाये.....

----------

